# Wondering about in the snow



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

As I can't work in this snow I've been out wondering around the local water park playing with a new Tamron lens 55-200 I purchased second hand a few weeks back, I've had my 400D just over a year & need to practise so my new year goal is to learn how to use it, properly !

I snapped quite a few images chose my fav's had a basic play with them & uploaded a few, let me know what you think




























I think I made this one too small...










These guys were great, the small pool they usually swin in was totally frozen over, poor things ! There were not scared at all & came right up to me me literally inches from the lens at time ha ha




























it's a bit slippy here I think I need some flapping to get up...










Tomorrow deer hunting ! camera, not gun


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Great shots, thanks.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one Baz

Where was that?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I can see from those shots that you are already looking beyond what a beginner sees, and exploring with shape and form. Snow isn't always easy to deal with as colours seem absent in flat lighting. A bit of sun on snow really helps. I particularly like the last shot and so does SWMBO:thumb:

Good luck with the deer stalking. I'll be in touch soon


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice photos mate.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Nice one Baz
> 
> Where was that?


Chase water park Lee



spitfire said:


> I can see from those shots that you are already looking beyond what a beginner sees, and exploring with shape and form. Snow isn't always easy to deal with as colours seem absent in flat lighting. A bit of sun on snow really helps. I particularly like the last shot and so does SWMBO:thumb:
> 
> Good luck with the deer stalking. I'll be in touch soon


Hi Dougie

Yeah the greyness & lack of any ref point was annoying I just ignored it in the end ha ha, failed miserably deer hunting today the snow was quite deep where I wanted to go & I didn't fancy getting stuck in the van so went to a reservoir for an hour instead

The last pic of the swan coming off the shore was pure fluke I was shooting the close ups of the cheeky ones right in front of me ( swan head shots ) I turned around, he was starting to flap & make his way up the foot path just lucky really

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Chase Water isnt that far from me really... you must be fairly local !

Nice shots, really like the last one :thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

some really good shots there mate, 

very nice,


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> Chase Water isnt that far from me really... you must be fairly local !
> 
> Nice shots, really like the last one :thumb:


Yup just up the road only about 5 mins from me, glad you liked the pics 



chappo said:


> some really good shots there mate,
> 
> very nice,


Hi mate, cheers glad you liked them

have been out trying some new stuff but they were a bit pants, will try some more stuff over the weekend

Thanks for the replies guys
Baz


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice Baz i would love to lern how do shots like


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wheres this snow you speak off Baz, i hope your not meaning the half millimetre of white stuff on the ground are you. 

Gav


----------

